# merc 25 impeller?



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

If I owned a 2001 outboard, and was questioning the status of the impeller,
I'd go with the assumption it had never been replaced and do so ASAP!


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Get an OEM shop manual and it's easy. Part is ~$15-$20 and then you'll know the last time it was done. Careful when you check the thermostat, though. Though bolts will break! Get a couple torque wrenches, grease the bolt threads, and retorque them to ~90% of what the manual calls for.

Oh and you might as well replace the gasket and o-ring on the water pump and thermostat...they cost cents on the dollar.


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

My rule of outboard motors is replace the impleller once a year, along with the lower unit gear-oil.


But my son has a 2004 Merc. 25. 2 stke.. and it has a thermostat.. many times when we flush it it take a few minutes for the engine to come up to temp, we alos have a temp guage, and the theermostat to open.
If you watch while you are flushing, the engine should discharge water from the pee-hole tube, then stop.. this also happens on the water also. Depending on the temp of the water supply it opens and closes at different rates.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I pulled the Foot My impeller Looked liked new ... But NO big Impressive pee stream not running hot ... New Motor ...

also have a small motor ...NO big pee stream ... Impeller like new ... run motor does NOT run hot .... So be it

Dave


----------



## DblHaul (Nov 27, 2008)

merc 2 stroke 25's don't pee until the thermostat opens. You should see a mist though, from that vent on the mid section.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Are you flushing with muffs?


----------



## saltandson (Apr 21, 2008)

Hey thanks for the replies, I got the manual and seems that it has thermostat, it does mist before it comes on, so that explain it. I have ordered one and the appropriate gaskets and should complete it this weekend. Hoping to get pics of it up soon as I have never posted pics of my skiff. Thanks again!


----------

